# Flagstone Joint Options



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

for large joints you need the coarser sand. gator dust is the way to go. Home Depot sand will wash away. But in any case a 3" joint will not look good.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

By reading your post, it seems the choices you have are dictated by the criteria you describe: cost. If so, only you can define what is right for you. 

Now if you have other criteria that in the minds of many here, are more important, then keep asking. To name a few: functionality and durability.
Using those two criteria instead of price per bag, will eliminate most. You have to consider that where you live plays an important part in what choices you make, not how much scratch you have in your wallet.


----------



## jhmvi (Jun 11, 2009)

ccarlisle - if you re-read my post you'll note that I don't just comment on the cost, but also the durability/functionality as you note -- and if I was only concerned about the cost I would just go the cheapest way (and again if you read my post I note that I was leaning towards the most expensive option as it seems to meet my needs in terms of durability/etc.) -- and you must know that the cost is directly proportional to the degree of durability/functionality/etc. of these products and a tradeoff that always has to be made

you note that if durability/functionality is my criteria, most options are eliminated -- so what do you recommend in this case?


----------



## jhmvi (Jun 11, 2009)

CCarlisle - thx for an unfounded criticism and then not offering any advice - nice support to a newbie looking for some help on the DIY forum


----------



## stripdshirt (Jun 8, 2009)

jhmvi said:


> CCarlisle - thx for an unfounded criticism and then not offering any advice - nice support to a newbie looking for some help on the DIY forum


I don't think he was being that harsh, just stating the obvious what you said. You get what you pay for! I also very much agree with him, you have to go with the weather conditions in your area.

I always look at it this way: 

"You can pay for it now, or *PAY FOR IT LATER!*" :no:


----------



## ChrisWhitley (Feb 14, 2012)

jhmvi:

I am curious which option you decided to go with and how it has worked out? I have a new flagstone patio with sand between the joints, but am looking into replacing it with Gator Dust. Also, if you went with Gator Dust, which color did you get and has the color stayed true? I would need the tan/biege, but am worried it may turn gray over time.

Thanks,

ChrisWhitley
Austin, TX


----------

